# Where do you advertise your jobs?



## coffee_q (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking to recruit some staff and was wondering where you all advertise your vacancies? I have a job advertised on coffeejobsboard.com but was wondering if there are other good sites that specialty coffee job seekers visit?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You'd have to speak to @Glenn but this might be one of them? I've seen occasional jobs posted on here - but not normally for shops. Depending on your location and what you're looking for etc I imagine some people visiting here may be hoping to at least gain experience etc. if not begin careers.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Where are you based?

I guess you can try gumtree, or you could incoporate it into some kind of broader marketing campaign using Facebook targeted ads to appeal to people who like coffee in your area to tag baristas they know (or something like that, but will require a little thought)


----------



## coffee_q (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## shaqks (Jun 11, 2016)

I`m always looking for baristacoffejobsboard first


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

you can you use CupNorth website for posting jobs http://cupnorth.co.uk/cup-north-jobs-board/


----------



## Espresso88 (Sep 9, 2016)

What about social media? Posting on Twitter, Facebook and all the other major social networks will no doubt get the word out quickly, especially as people can then share your posts with their friends, followers and so on. Otherwise I would second Stevie's other suggestion of gumtree


----------



## BoldBlend (Aug 16, 2016)

Social is a bit hit and miss. If they have a large following and a really interactive community, then that's ok. Could work. But otherwise, it's quite time consuming. It is excellent for brand development and marketing, and posting open positions on social certainly doesn't hurt, but I don't think I would expect a high amount of success with it for job postings. I could be completely wrong though, but I just know you need the right people at the right time seeing the messages.

I assume you also post your openings on your website directly? If not, you absolutely should.


----------



## Espresso88 (Sep 9, 2016)

You're right, you certainly do need a bit of a following to begin with. At the same time, it needn't be huge - all it takes is one person to share it and your message is immediately "out there" for their friends to see and potentially share







it really is amazing what the internet can do these days


----------

